# eBay Sellers And Combined Shipping



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

There are times when I search eBay for vintage prewar & postwar parts. I'm finding that more sellers are not and will not offer combined shipping. I've had a few even get hostile when I ask for combined shipping to save money. Their replies are often the same, "I have to make money some how!". Then I ask the sellers to ship USPS Parcel Post. Many times they refuse using the same lame excuse. When I tell them that they will be losing my business on that order and any and all future orders the sellers turn me in for being "Hostile" and "Harassing" them??

Surely, I'm not alone. I'm not one to name names. If anyone that uses eBay for trains, train parts and accessories in O-Gauge can I hear your opinion, Thank you!

Respectfully,
"Pappy"


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, and some charge outrageous shipping for something that would go for a dollar. But at least they do put it out there, just make sure u catch it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When shipping is out of line, I simply pass the item by. Easy-peasy.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*GRJ...This One's For You*

John,
I agree...with exception. What if the part(s) are from a young lady who's selling mostly NOS parts through a family hobby shop. And they're one of the few sellers who has the parts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if they're not available from any other source, you bite the bullet and pay the shipping I expect.

It's hard to believe that they're the only ones that have the parts. I know that Henning's Trains and The Train Tender have a ton of parts. If there's only one or two that you can only get from her, just order those and buy the others elsewhere.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Prewar Pappy said:


> There are times when I search eBay for vintage prewar & postwar parts. I'm finding that more sellers are not and will not offer combined shipping. I've had a few even get hostile when I ask for combined shipping to save money. Their replies are often the same, "I have to make money some how!". Then I ask the sellers to ship USPS Parcel Post. Many times they refuse using the same lame excuse. When I tell them that they will be losing my business on that order and any and all future orders the sellers turn me in for being "Hostile" and "Harassing" them??
> 
> Surely, I'm not alone. I'm not one to name names. If anyone that uses eBay for trains, train parts and accessories in O-Gauge can I hear your opinion, Thank you!
> 
> ...


one small comment. parcel post is sometimes more expensive than priority mail, depending on weight and zip. Also, some items don't pack well together well due to size or shape. but i agree that anyone not offering combined shipping without a reasonable explanation should be bypassed unless the deal is really good. And, there is no excuse for rudeness by a seller.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Timely topic:*

I just today went through this with a seller that actually did offer and provide a combined shipping invoice that was still a bit outrageous. See my reply below:

"You are correct that this invoice is what the cart generated. My gripe is 16 bucks is way more than it will cost to ship these 5 little figures. I was hoping to get an invoice that was more in line with the size and weight of the item shipped. I'll pay for the items. Live and learn.

Peter"

I bought 5 Arttista figures and the shipping was 5.97 for the first one and the cart reduced it to 2.75 for the next 4 for a total of 16.97. I'll bet they come 1st class in a padded envelope for under 3 bucks.

I guess Patti could refund me the difference.....................

Peter


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Not nit-picking but Parcel Post doesn't exist anymore since the USPS reorganized it's shipping categories a while ago. The lowest category is now Standard Post but honestly the difference between Standard Post and First Class is generally negligible.

The last line is interesting, especially the "live animals" part. Anybody mail a cat lately? 



> Standard Post (formerly Parcel Post) is primarily intended for single-piece mailings which consist of any mailable matter that is not required to be mailed as First-Class Mail and includes USPS Tracking at no additional charge. It is commonly used for gifts and merchandise. There are no bulk prices for Standard Post.
> 
> Standard Post is generally presented at a USPS retail service counter where USPS Tracking service can be initiated.
> 
> Standard Post prices are based on the zone (distance) to which the parcel is addressed and the weight of the parcel. While any mailable matter not required to be mailed as First-Class Mail is permitted to Zones 5-8, Zones 1-4 items are limited to mailable hazardous materials, live animals, and other “surface-only” items.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Pappy, I think it depends what you are looking at. Rare, hard-to-find items, especially if they are small and relatively cheap may bring a response of no combined shipping from sellers. 

The items I look at and buy are usually offered with combined shipping. Case in point, some 1:43 vehicles from eastern European block countries. They do provide combined shipping, but it is still very costly to ship from that area of the world. I always combine shipping for reduced costs when I am selling, but only do it if I can be sure I can pack the items together safely. No sense trying to save a buck or two only to have the item arrive broken.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I am in agreement with GRJ when they won't budge on the shipping (when you know better prices can be had), I simply pass and move on. One other kind of gripe I have is the sellers who take a perfectly good frame of a loco, and take the wheels/axles off. Hello!!!, how many people have a wheel press with correct cups, or access to a hobby shop (Lionel Repair station) that still has one. I know that there are work-arounds, such as using a vise, etc., but if your dealing with a turbine, that can get pretty tricky, with proper quartering. Some sellers have decided to make eBay their business, and I do understand that sometimes the parts are worth more than the whole, and I can live with that. I have had sellers actually work with me on shipping, and lowered their quote, or on occasion I have gotten a refund on shipping. It is a game that some like to play, and when the rules are out of line, I just keep searching for the better deal.

I also sell on eBay, and I strive to get or give an honest shipping charge, depending on what type of box I use. Most are shipped in flat rate boxes, which the price is already known, but if I can use a different box, I weigh it, measure it, and then use USPS shipping charts.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just as with any large group of people, some eBay sellers are scumbags. Don't buy from them. Even if they're the only game in town. Someone else more reasonable will come along.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I strive to break even on shipping. I compute the price, then use a handling charge that equals around 10% of the average calculated shipping price to cover eBay picking my pocket on the shipping charge. If the buyer is on the West Coast, I lose a little, if they're on the East Coast, I gain a little.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Good point, John. Many people, especially if they don't sell on eBay, don't bother to consider how eBay makes money. That's important, seeing as how they pay for the entire infrastructure.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Unlike many other folks, I use the eBay calculation for shipping, and it's never been terribly wrong on the shipping expense. If anything, sometimes it estimates a bit high. I've heard lots of folks gripe about how shipping costs them lots more than the shipping calculator computes, but that's never been my experience. There have been occasions where I've sent the buyer a refund because it got more than I expected in "profit" on the shipping. The aim is to break even, not like some of the folks that make all their money on shipping. 

I also don't fall into the silly trap that eBay keeps presenting, "offer free shipping" and start your item at 99 cents. RIGHT, and if it sells for 99 cents because nobody was interested at that particular time, I'm paying the buyer to take it off my hands! I have a trash can that's cheaper than that!


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Well shame on me!!*

As the outfit I bought the Arttista figures from is a large "factory type", they seem to use a standardized shipping mode. They sent these 5 in a FedEx pack and based on zip codes the cost would have been 14 bucks whether they insured it or not!

I bet their shipping department could save them substantial money if they were a bit more imaginative. 

Striving to be "Fair and Balanced"!!!

Peter


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Peter Herron said:


> As the outfit I bought the Arttista figures from is a large "factory type", they seem to use a standardized shipping mode. They sent these 5 in a FedEx pack and based on zip codes the cost would have been 14 bucks whether they insured it or not!
> 
> I bet their shipping department could save them substantial money if they were a bit more imaginative.
> 
> ...


Ever buy parts from Lionel? Two screws, cost 50 cents, shipping $9.95. Talk about no imagination!


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*It's Done And Over, But Not To Me*

I'm glad that everyone agreed with me. I couldn't buy from the seller now even if I wanted. Not only did the seller turn me into eBay she blocked me from her. If I try to view one of her listings I receive a on screen warning from eBay.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why would you want to deal with anyone that's that angry anyway?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Why would you want to deal with anyone that's that angry anyway?


You said it. To re-emphasize what I said in Post #11 above, "Someone more reasonable will come along."


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

When I buy on ebay or really anywhere I don't care what the shipping charge is. 
Really !!!. I add price of item plus shipping and make it one price. Then I decide
if I want the item at that price. Usually not. LOL. Sometimes a seller will price the
item low with high shipping. Its all one cost (item plus shipping). I don't care how
it breaks down.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Imagination*



BobS said:


> Ever buy parts from Lionel? Two screws, cost 50 cents, shipping $9.95. Talk about no imagination!


Bob S. 

The Imagination comes in when they stick the screws in a padded envelope and ship them for 80 cents first class and pocket the $9.15! In my case they actually spent almost all they charged me.

Peter


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I strive to break even on shipping. I compute the price, then use a handling charge that equals around 10% of the average calculated shipping price to cover eBay picking my pocket on the shipping charge. If the buyer is on the West Coast, I lose a little, if they're on the East Coast, I gain a little.


I do about the same thing. if the buyer uses PayPal, they charge a fee on the transaction which includes shipping, so that adds even more to the shipping cost to the seller.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, the net result is around 13% add-on for the computed shipping charge.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have an Ebay store in Australia. I strive to make sure folks get combined shipping cost. One of my biggest gripes is the shopping cart. Not sure if you folks over there have this option but when my buyers use the shopping cart method it adds the shipping cost from each item and then forces buyer to pay without me being able to amend shipping. I always refund folks who have paid too much for shipping as I want the buyers to be happy and return to my store. As for my shipping charges I charge folks for actual cost, plus packaging (very minimal) and I add Ebay's shipping fee on. I refuse to be stung on this fee from my own sale. If sellers hadn't have been so greedy inflating their shipping cost this fee would never have materialised. In the end I try to have cost of product and shipping look attractive to the buyer, if it looks like you are deliberately gouging folks are more than likely to give you a wide berth,

Cheers
Pat


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The items I sell usually will ship for $10-12 anywhere in the US.That's what I charge per item, and I do combine items for a better deal for the buyer. Hey, I'm also a buyer, and I appreciate the seller who combines items for cheaper shipping. On bigger items, where I really have no clue as to shipping costs, I always ask the buyer to send me their zipcode so I can take the packaged item up to the PO for exact shipping charges. I don't like over-charging, but I also don't like losing money.I once sold a large group of Lionel cars, 14 of them, to a real idiot in Colorado, who expected me to send that parcel to him for $5 bucks. I told him ebay made an error on the shipping costs and I could not correct the problem. When I told him the EXACT shipping charges would be $26 dollars and some odd cents, he ripped me a new one, reported me to ebay, and left negative feedback. In all our communications, he called me several nasty names and the like. I intensely dislike computer commandos, and called ebay and spoke to a rep. He went through all the nasty emails, and removed all the negative feedback, so now I'm still at my 100% seller feedback...Jerk.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*A good eBay seller!!*

just bid on a junk lot of 10 items with shipping listed at $8.42 (?), which had a Postwar motor I needed, plus junk bodies & frames. Won the bid, emailed seller that only want the motor, and he was free to re-sell the other stuff if he chose. 

His response was yes, he could just send the motor, and would refund any excess shipping. That's a positive seller!!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The shipping scam is why EBay now dings us a percentage of the shipping costs. I charge actual cost or a nominal flat rate if it is a small package. The last one went to Delaware, cost me a couple of bucks extra on that one!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

teledoc said:


> just bid on a junk lot of 10 items with shipping listed at $8.42 (?), which had a Postwar motor I needed, plus junk bodies & frames. Won the bid, emailed seller that only want the motor, and he was free to re-sell the other stuff if he chose.
> 
> His response was yes, he could just send the motor, and would refund any excess shipping. That's a positive seller!!


It's good to hear this. Not everyone is pocket-picker on the old 'bay. :thumbsup:


----------

